

Ask HN: Please review my startup: Affiliate Script - NathanKP
http://affiliate-script.com/index.php

======
NathanKP
This is my first web startup, and the culmination of years of "recreational"
programming. I've been working on Affiliate Script for a month or so now and
feel that I am finally ready for some criticism from the more experienced
members of HN.

My goals were to make the design simple to reflect the goal of the system: to
make Amazon product ads simple.

Please critique my design, my message, how easy the site is to understand, and
anything else that you think of.

Thank you,

Nathan

------
tdoggette
What does it do? It makes Amazon Associates easy, yes, but what does AA do?
What does this do differently than the usual?

EDIT: Ooooh. After I click "search", _then_ I get the copy that explains what
this is about.

    
    
      However, before you put that widget on your website you'll probably want to sign up with Affiliate Script to make sure that you get paid for product sales.
    

This is scary. What is happening to the money?

~~~
NathanKP
Hmm, I clearly need to simplify the explanation.

Affiliate Script is designed for people who want to sell products through
Amazon.com. Affiliate Script is intended to make it easy for people to design
Amazon product ads and put them on their blog or website.

If a person clicks on the Amazon product ad and buys it then the website owner
gets paid a commission.

 _This is scary. What is happening to the money?_

If the person isn't a signed up member they can make ad widgets and put them
on their blog or website but they won't make any money from it. In essence the
money is wasted.

I'll have to rewrite that to make it simpler.

Thanks for the feedback.

